# Black or white?



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm sure I have read about the subject of black tanks and white tanks for fresh water before. but in this case it has been illiminated that the tank is the problem as water has been drunk direct from the tank with no taint but when run through the tap is is too foul to drink. Should the pipe be of a certain grade and can it be determined by the colour of the pipe.
This is not out motorhome by the way but a make I will not mention - has anyone else had this problem and how big a jop is it to feed new pipe from tank to tap(which are opposite sides of the van) This is also a newish van but has anyone had success going back to the dealers?? Intersted to hear your input.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 

Water pipe is available from any caravan accessory shop. Blue for cold and Red for hot. 

You could try sanitising, put a cup of household bleach in a full tank and pump it through to each outlet. Leave for a couple of hours then drain and flush.. 

Sorry can't help with the replacing but it shouldn't be too big a job.


----------

